
Performance Benchmark Analysis of Istio and Linkerd - blixtra
https://kinvolk.io/blog/2019/05/performance-benchmark-analysis-of-istio-and-linkerd/
======
boulos
Thanks for doing some comparative analysis! However, the latency graphs label
the y-axis as milliseconds while the description says microseconds. One of
them is wrong :).

------
orthoxerox
What are the benefits of Istio that could make me choose it instead of
Linkerd2?

